# FINALLY FIGURED THIS OUT HERE IS MY TRUCK



## li'l Hustler (Sep 2, 2005)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2228552


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

Nice ride. Those datsun trucks are starting to grow on me


----------



## Sooke (Jul 6, 2005)

NICE!

I have a 79 620, Im currently driving/fixing it up, Do you have a link to what rims those are? what tires are you using as this will be my first up grade, Im going to be painting my truck a nice bright orange
also do you know of any "upgrades" avalible for the engine?


----------



## li'l Hustler (Sep 2, 2005)

*here's some tips*

i have ventus tires and there 225/50/15 and the rims are 15 by 7 also some good upgrades for the motor is a webber carb. then you can go to a cam and headers. my truck is pretty slow right now.cuz im saving up to rebuild my motor and bore it.just check ebay.


Sooke said:


> NICE!
> 
> I have a 79 620, Im currently driving/fixing it up, Do you have a link to what rims those are? what tires are you using as this will be my first up grade, Im going to be painting my truck a nice bright orange
> also do you know of any "upgrades" avalible for the engine?


----------



## Sooke (Jul 6, 2005)

li'l Hustler said:


> i have ventus tires and there 225/50/15 and the rims are 15 by 7 also some good upgrades for the motor is a webber carb. then you can go to a cam and headers. my truck is pretty slow right now.cuz im saving up to rebuild my motor and bore it.just check ebay.


awsome
how did you lower the front? I thought it was sprung but then i had a look and ive never seen a front end like that before.
thanks man.


----------



## li'l Hustler (Sep 2, 2005)

*hope this helps*



Sooke said:


> awsome
> how did you lower the front? I thought it was sprung but then i had a look and ive never seen a front end like that before.
> thanks man.


 well actually there torsion bars in front.. if you look right behing the transmision you will see two bolts where the torsion bars connect to the frame.there is a locking nut on each bolt along with another bolt. if you loosen the locking bolt and the other bold it will lower the front but be sure to count the threds so its the same on each side. I entended to lower the front about 2 inches but i didnt know how much i should loosen the bolts and i ended up doing about 3 inches.but it gives it that california look. i lowered the back 2 inches.sorry i dont have any pics but i think you could figure it out.its right where the driveshaft connects to the trans. the bolts are on eather side of the driveshaft.hope this helps.


----------



## Sooke (Jul 6, 2005)

li'l Hustler said:


> well actually there torsion bars in front.. if you look right behing the transmision you will see two bolts where the torsion bars connect to the frame.there is a locking nut on each bolt along with another bolt. if you loosen the locking bolt and the other bold it will lower the front but be sure to count the threds so its the same on each side. I entended to lower the front about 2 inches but i didnt know how much i should loosen the bolts and i ended up doing about 3 inches.but it gives it that california look. i lowered the back 2 inches.sorry i dont have any pics but i think you could figure it out.its right where the driveshaft connects to the trans. the bolts are on eather side of the driveshaft.hope this helps.


yep that helps,
one last thing what rims did you get I've looked at us wheel krawlers but they only come in 15x 7 and i think thats a little wide.


----------



## li'l Hustler (Sep 2, 2005)

Sooke said:


> yep that helps,
> one last thing what rims did you get I've looked at us wheel krawlers but they only come in 15x 7 and i think thats a little wide.


 the 15x 7 are a pretty good choice but the only thing that sucks is that you dont have power stering so when your pulling out of parking spots it takes a little more but when your driving its fine. i have 15x 7 and there pretty good and they fit nice. you just have to get the right tire or they wont look good. belive me i had low prows on it first and it looked really bad.


----------

